# S&S 26 cruiser



## pb63 (Jul 23, 2017)

Picked this up locally. Does anyone have any info on it as far as when it was made value??


----------



## bairdco (Jul 23, 2017)

Those can be worth a lot of cash. Post it up on bmxmuseum.com and you'll find a better answer, and probably a lot of people who want it.


----------



## pb63 (Jul 24, 2017)

So lve found that this bike is called a Bigfoot made by S&S from 1979-1981. S&S makes motorcycle parts now. So bike is pretty rare. If anyone has interest in it please contact me by email. I will be attending the LB swap in So Cal this weekend and can bring it to a potential buyer. Thanks , Paul


----------



## bairdco (Jul 24, 2017)

The two companies aren't the same. The motorcycle S&S company is best known for their carbs, and has been around since the 50's.

The S&S that built your frame was an automotive header manufacturer that started out in Newport beach in the 60's. 

They got into bmx bikes in the late 70's until maybe 83.

They moved to anaheim in the 80's, and went bankrupt in the late 90's, I think.

They made me a few custom headers when I used to race my 75 honda civic in the scca in the early 90's.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 24, 2017)

The two companies aren't the same. The motorcycle S&S company is best known for their carbs, and has been around since the 50's.

The S&S that built your frame was an automotive header manufacturer that started out in Newport beach in the 60's. 

They got into bmx bikes in the late 70's until maybe 83.

They moved to anaheim in the 80's, and went bankrupt in the late 90's, I think.

They made me a few custom headers when I used to race my 75 honda civic in the scca in the early 90's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2017)

@Joe Buffardi


----------

